# Noisy Sunroof



## Canuck (Mar 19, 2005)

Now that the weather is getting warmer we have been using the sunroof. We love the size but it seems really noisy. :thumbdwn: Way more wind noise than the one in our car. I tried pulling the built in windscreen down a bit and that seems to help, but you can't drive around holding on to it all day. :banhump: Has anyone else experienced this or is it just us. And has anyone tried any aftermarket windscreens.

Brian


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

Brian, I've found that closing the sunroof half-way helps when your speed gets above 60 km/h. It doesn't seem too noisy below that speed.

The noise from open rear windows is a much bigger nuisance. With this warmer weather, I tried putting down the rear windows on the highway to get some air circulating and was quite surprised by the turbulence that was generated in a pulsating manner rather than a steady roar. I guess there's some kind of resonance that's set up with the way the body's designed...


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Alex, I've never had a car that DIDN'T have that annoying resonance when driven with only the back windows down. Just open the front windows enough to make it stop. Doesn't usually need to be much more than a crack.
As for the sunroof, I've been keeping it wide open in the city or on backroads. On the highway, it's nice and quiet with a partial opening and even quieter in the tilt-vent mode. Even when it's half-closed, its probably as big as the sunroof on most cars. :thumbup:


----------



## chadt (Feb 5, 2005)

Tilt vent mode?


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Close your sunroof using the button on the left. Then engage the button on the right. The glass will tilt upward, creating a rear-facing vent. I'm sure you know all this, but that's what I mean by tilt-vent.


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> Alex, I've never had a car that DIDN'T have that annoying resonance when driven with only the back windows down. Just open the front windows enough to make it stop. Doesn't usually need to be much more than a crack.


Thanks for the tip, Avery.:thumbup: Opening the front windows a bit does eliminate the resonance. This wasn't an issue with my last vehicle (Nissan pickup) and I don't remember it being a problem with the one previous to that (Mazda 626 sedan).


----------



## chadt (Feb 5, 2005)

Its my wifes daily driver and I guess I missed that when I read the manual. Thanks!!!


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

AlexP said:


> Thanks for the tip, Avery.:thumbup: Opening the front windows a bit does eliminate the resonance. This wasn't an issue with my last vehicle (Nissan pickup) and I don't remember it being a problem with the one previous to that (Mazda 626 sedan).


Hey Alex, I think it has to do with the air movement inside a wagon-type cabin. I've owned a lot of wagons, hatches and SUVs, but only one sedan. I thought it had that resonance thing going, too, but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

I noticed much of the noise coming from my sunroof area was actually due to the little radio antenna just forward of the sunroof. It seems to make noise when the wind is just so, at over 60km/h.

Laying it down seems to help reduce the noise.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Good tip. Thank you.


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

Canuck said:


> Now that the weather is getting warmer we have been using the sunroof. We love the size but it seems really noisy. :thumbdwn: Way more wind noise than the one in our car. I tried pulling the built in windscreen down a bit and that seems to help, but you can't drive around holding on to it all day. :banhump: Has anyone else experienced this or is it just us. And has anyone tried any aftermarket windscreens.
> 
> Brian


I found the samething, This is what i did for test: I use electric tape "black" and put it over the 4 oval hole in the original built in windscreen seem to improve in city, I will try highway tonight. 
Now I just have to think of a more élagant way to mask the 4 hole ! permanently 

Any suggestion ??


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

sd333 said:


> I found the samething, This is what i did for test: I use electric tape "black" and put it over the 4 oval hole in the original built in windscreen seem to improve in city, I will try highway tonight.
> Now I just have to think of a more élagant way to mask the 4 hole ! permanently
> 
> Any suggestion ??


on th e highway there are still improvement, this simple mod give you probably the same result as the sun roof deflector. the tape still there and will be until I found something more appropriate.

but honestly, the tape is not very apparent and do the job


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

That's why I never open sunroof when the speed is over 100 km/h because of the annoying noise.... btw, using the AC when cruising on highway is more fuel efficient than opening the sunroof and windows. :cheers:


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

The nissan deflector works great to stop that problem up to high speeds. the bonus is the part is easy to install and only costs $75.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

sd333 said:


> on th e highway there are still improvement, this simple mod give you probably the same result as the sun roof deflector. the tape still there and will be until I found something more appropriate.
> 
> but honestly, the tape is not very apparent and do the job




If you get a bungee cord, clip one end to the hole in the deflector, pull it down, and clip the other end of the bungee to something in the car that will keep it held down....voila!!!!....NO NOISE... :thumbup:


----------

